# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  LGTOOL 1.43: Over 1200 Samsung phones supported and Free SE Xperia unlock - happy NY!

## 4gsmmaroc

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* _by SEtool team_  Version 1.43 released!  *Unlock almost of SAMSUNG phones supported now (with SGtool)!* *Free unlock for 20+ SE Xperia phones (with SEtool)!* *Added flash for 50+ LG phones (with LGtool)!*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *SETOOL FREE UNLOCK FOR SONY ERICSSON:*  e10 Mini
x10 Mini
e15 X8 Shakira
e16 W8 Shakira
is11s Akane
lt15 Xperia Arc
lt18 Xperia Arc s
mk16 Xperia Pro
mt11 Xperia NeoV
mt15 Xperia Neo
r800 Xperia Play
r800at xperia Play
r800x xperia Play CDMA
S51SE
sk17 Xperia Mini Pro
so-01b
so-01c
so-02c
so-03c
st15 Xperia Mini
st17 Xperia Active
st18 Xperia Ray
u20 x10 Mini Pro
wt19 Live with Walkman
x10 Xperia  *Added models for LGTOOL Direct services:*  *LG* RD6600  - Read/Write MEID
  - Read ESN
  - Read/Write SPC
  - Read/Write BlueTooth
  - Read User Lock Code
  - File explorer
  - Dump/Flash Nvm
  - Flash firmware  *LG* VN271  - Read/Write MEID
 - Read/Write Phone number(MDN)
 - Read/Write SID/NID
 - Read/Write BlueTooth address
 - Read/Write SSD_A, SSD_B
 - Read/Write PRL
 - Read/Write SPC
 - Read User Lock Code
 - Read/Write Digital MIN
 - Read/Write AKEY
 - Read/Write OTKSL
 - File explorer
 - Flash firmware  *Added models for Remote services:*  *LG* VS920, VS920SS, VS920DU - World first!  - Unlock by IMEI   *Added models for SGtool services:*  *SAMSUNG:* A117, A127, A137, A167, A177, A226, A227, A237, A256, 
A257, A401, A411, A412, A436, A437, A501, A516, A517, A551, A561, 
A597, A597b, A607, A637, A657, A667, A697, A701, A706, A707, 
A707B, A708, A711, A717, A727, A736, A737, A746, A747, A747n, 
A766, A767, A777, A801, A811, A812, A817, A821, A827, A831, 
A836, A837, A847, A867, A877, A886, A887, A897, A927, A929, 
B100, B100I, B100K, B100M, B108, B110, B110L, B120, B130, B130S, 
B130T, B138, B200, B208, B2100, B2100B, B2100C, B220, B228, B270, 
B2700, B2703, B270i, B2710, B300, B308, B310, B310R, B318, B320, 
B3210, B3210m, B328, B3310, B3313, B3410, B3410L, B3410R, B3410W, B460, 
B500, B508, B510, B518, B520, B520B, B520V, B528, B5510, B5702, 
B5702C, B5712, B5712C, B5722, B6520, B7300, B7320, B7320L, B7330, B7330b, 
B7350, B7510, B7510L, B7610, B7620, B7722m, B860, BC01, C120, C128, 
C130, C130B, C140, C140i, C140L, C145, C158, C158B, C160, C160B, 
C160L, C160M, C161, C165, C166, C168, C168L, C170, C170B, C178, 
C178B, C180, C180I, C188, C188L, C200, C200C, C200N, C207, C208, 
C210, C216, C218, C225, C230, C238, C240, C240L, C250, C258, 
C260, C260b, C260L, C260M, C260N, C266, C268, C270, C275, C275L, 
C276, C276L, C280, C288, C300, C300B, C3010, C3010s, C3015, C3050, 
C3053, C3060, C3060R, C308, C3110, C3110C, C3200, C3212, C3222, C3222W, 
C3300, C3300i, C3300K, C3303, C3303K, C3310, C3310C, C3370U, C3500, C3503, 
C3522, C3510, C3510T, C3610, C3610C, C400, C406, C408, C417, C420, 
C425, C426, C450, C458, C500L, C506, C510, C510L, C5010, C5110, 
C5112, C5130, C5130S, C5130U, C516, C516, C520, C5212, C5212I, C5212C, 
C5220, C528, C5510, C5510H, C5510U, C5520, C6620, CC01, CC01, CC03, 
D100, D108, D307, D347, D407, D410, D415, D418, D428, D500, 
D500e, D508, D510, D520, D528, D550, D600, D600e, D606, D608, 
D610, D618, D710, D720, D728, D730, D780, D788, D800, D800N, 
D806, D807, D808, D820, D825, D828, D830, D836, D838, D840, 
D848, D870, D880, D888, D900, D900E, D900i, D900P, D908, D908i, 
D910, D918, D980, D988, D990, E100, E105, E1050, E1055G, E1055T, 
E1070, E1070C, E1070M, E1070T, E1075, E1075L, E1080, E1080I, E1080F, E1080T, 
E1085, E1085F, E1085L, E1085T, E1086i, E1086L, E1088C, E1100, E1100C, E1100F, 
E1100H, E1100T, E1101C, E1105, E1105T, E1105F, E1107, E1110, E1110c, E1112, 
E1117, E1120, E1120C, E1125, E1125W, E1130B, E1150, E1150i, E1150C, E1153, 
E1160, E1170, E1170i, E1172, E1180, E1190, E1195, E116, E1210, E1210M, 
E1210S, E1215, E1215F, E1252, E1310, E1310B, E1310C, E1360, E1360B, E1360C, 
E1360S, E1360M, E1390, E1410, E200, E200B, E208, E208B, E210, E2100, 
E2100B, E2100L, E2120, E2121B, E2120L, E2130, E2130B, E2152, E215, E215L, 
E217, E218, E2210, E2210B, E2210C, E2210H, E2210L, E2210T, E230, E230L, 
E2370, E236, E250, E250D, E250L, E250i, E250V, E250W, E251, E2510, 
E2510, E2510C, E2550, E2550D, E251C, E256, E258, E258d, E260, E300, 
E300F, E305, E308, E310, E310C, E310F, E315, E316, E317, E318, 
E320, E3210, E330, E330N, E335, E338, E340, E340e, E348, E350, 
E350E, E351, E351L, E356, E358, E360, E370, E376, E378, E380, 
E388, E390, E398, E400, E418, E420, E428, E470, E478, E480, 
E488, E490, E496, E498, E500, E508, E530, E530C, E560, E568, 
E570, E570L, E570V, E576, E578, E590, E598, E600, E600C, E600F, 
E608, E610, E618, E620, E628, E630, E635, E638, E640, E648, 
E650, E670, E690, E698, E700, E708, E710, E710F, E715, E720, 
E720C, E720I, E720S, E728, E730, E736, E740, E746, E747, E748, 
E750, E758, E760, E768, E770, E778, E780, E786, E788, E790, 
E800, E808, E810, E810C, E810F, E818, E820, E828, E830, E838, 
E840, E840B, E848, E850, E860, E860V, E870, E878, E880, E888, 
E888F, E890, E898, E900, E906, E908, E910, E918, E950, E958, 
F110, F118, F150, F158, F200, F208, F210, F210L, F218, F250, 
F250L, F256, F258, F260, F265, F266, F268, F270, F270i, F270L, 
F275L, F278, F278i, F300, F300B, F308, F330, F338, F400, F400g, 
F406, F480, F480G, F480I, F480L, F480T, F480v, F488E, F488I, F490, 
F490g, F490v, F520, F700, F700v, G400f, G508, G600, G600L, G608, 
G610, G618, G800, G800L, G808, G808E, G810, G818E, I300, I308, 
I310, I320, I321N, I326N, I400, I408, I450, I455L, I458, I458B, 
I500, I505, I520, I550, I550w, I560, I568, I5500, I5500B, I5500L, 
I5500M, I5503, I5503B, I5503T, I5508, I5510, I5700, I5700e, I5700L, I5800, 
I5801, I600, I601, I607, I608, I616, I617, I620, I628, I637, 
I640, I640v, I6210, I6220, I6220b, I6230, I6410, I6500, I688, I700, 
I710, I7110, I718, I720, I728, I730i, I7410, I750, I7500, I7500u, 
I777, I780, I788, I8000, I8150, I8320, I8330, I8510, I8520, I858, 
I8700, I8910, I896, I897, I900, I908, I917, I960, I9000, I9001, 
I9003, I9008, I9010, I9020, I9100, I9103, J150, J158, J160, J165L, 
J200, J208, J210, J218, J400, J408, J600, J600e, J600G, J600s, 
J600v, J608, J610, J618, J630, J700, J700G, J700I, J700L, J700V, 
J706, J708, J708C, J708I, J750, J758, J770, J778, J800, J800R, 
J808, J808E, L170, L170v, L200, L250, L258, L288, L310, L318, 
L320, L328, L400v, L600, L608, L700, L706, L708, L708E, L750, 
L758, L760, L760g, L766, L768, L768v, L770, L770v, L780, L810, 
L810v, L811, L870, M100, M100B, M110, M120, M128, M130, M130L, 
M130V, M1360, M140, M140L, M150, M158, M200, M208, M2310, M2510, 
M2513, M2520, M2710, M2710C, M300, M300b, M300g, M300N, M300v, M308, 
M310, M318, M3200, M320L, M3310, M3310C, M3318, M3318C, M3510, M3510C, 
M3510L, M3710, M600, M608, M610, M618, M620, M628, M7500, M7600, 
M7603, M8800, M8800b, M8800c, M8800L, M8800n, N7000, N700, N707, N710, 
P100, P107, P108, P110, P180, P200, P207, P220, P240, P250, 
P258, P260, P270, P300, P308, P310, P318, P400, P408, P510, 
P520, P528, P705, P710, P717, P720, P730, P730C, P735, P737, 
P738, P7500, P777, P780, P788, P850, P858, P900, P906, P908, 
P910, P920, P960, P1000, Q100, Q105, Q200, Q208, Q300, Q400, 
Q605, SC01B, SC01C, SC02C, S100, S105, S108, S200, S205, S208, 
S300, S300M, S3030, S305, S3060, S307, S308, S308M, S3100, S3100C, 
S3110, S3370, S3370B, S3370N, S341i, S342i, S3500, S3500I, S3501C, S3550, 
S3600, S3600I, S3600C, S3600H, S3600I, S3600L, S3650, S3653, S366, S3850, 
S3870, S400i, S401i, S410i, S500, S500i, S501i, S5050, S5050C, S508, 
S5150, S5200, S5200C, S5220, S5230, S5233, S5233A, S5233S, S5250, S5253, 
S5260, S5330, S5333, S5350, S5350M, S5360, S5510, S5520, S5530, S5530B, 
S5530C, S5550, S5560, S5560i, S5570, S5570B, S5570L, S5600, S5600L, S5603, 
S5608, S5608u, S5620, S5660, S5660B, S5660M, S5670, S5670B, S5690, S5690B, 
S5750, S5750E, S5753E, S5780, S5830, S5830B, S6700, S6700T, S7070, S710I, 
S720i, S7200, S7220, S730i, S7230, S7330, S7350, S7350c, S7350e, S7350f, 
S7350i, S738, S7520, S7600, S8000, S8003, S8300, S8300T, S8300V, S8500, 
S8530, S9402, S9500, T101, T101G, T109, T119, T139, T201, T209, 
T219, T219S, T229, T239, T249, T259, T309, T319, T329, T339, 
T349, T356, T359, T369, T401, T409, T411, T419, T429, T439, 
T456, T459, T469, T469v, T469W, T479, T479B, T479U, T509, T519, 
T519N, T539, T559, T609, T619, T629, T639, T649, T659, T669, 
T669B, T669C, T709, T719, T729, T739, T746, T746W, T749, T809, 
T819, T849, T919, T929, T939, T959, T969, U100, U106, U108, 
U300, U306, U308, U500, U600, U600B, U600G, U608, U608B, U700, 
U700b, U700v, U708, U708E, U800, U800E, U800f, U800g, U808E, U900, 
U900L, U900u, U900v, U908E, V100, V108, V200, V200C, V205, V206, 
V208, V800, V804, V920, VE888, X100, X105, X108, X120, X130, 
X138, X140, X150, X156, X158, X160, X160B, X160L, X166, X168, 
X168B, X200, X208, X210, X218, X300, X308, X400, X408, X426, 
X426M, X427, X427M, X430, X438, X450, X458, X460, X461, X466, 
X467, X468, X475, X478, X480, X480C, X481, X486, X488, X490, 
X495, X496, X497, X500, X506, X508, X510, X518, X520, X526, 
X528, X530, X540, X550, X566, X568, X576, X600, X610, X620, 
X630, X636, X638, X640, X648, X650, X658, X660, X660V, X667, 
X668, X670, X678, X680, X680N, X680V, X686, X688, X690, X698, 
X700, X708, X710, X770, X800, X808, X810, X818, X820, X828, 
X830, X830N, X836, X838, X840, X848, X900, X908, Y3100, Z100, 
Z104, Z104v, Z105, Z105T, Z105U, Z107, Z107M, Z107V, Z110, Z130, 
Z130X, Z140, Z140v, Z150, Z160, Z170, Z220, Z230, Z240, Z240E, 
Z300, Z300M, Z310, Z320I, Z360, Z370, Z400, Z500, Z500V, Z510, 
Z540, Z540V, Z548, Z560, Z600, Z620, Z630, Z650i, Z700, Z710, 
Z720, Z810, ZM60, ZV10, ZV30, ZV40, ZV50, ZV60, ZX10, SCH-B239, 
SCH-B259 Superhero, SCH-B279 vRage, SCH-S259 Explore, SCH-S269 ChampFM, 
SCH-S299 vSwing, SCH-S339, SCH-F679 MAX, SHW-M250S.  - Direct unlock
 - Read unlock codes
 - Read user code   *New features:*  *LG:* LW310, UN200, VN250, VN251, UN270, VN270, MN270, LW510, VS760, RD6600  - flash firmware  *LG:* BL20, BL20e, BL20v, BL20GO, BL20T, BL42k, BL20cf, BL20df, BL40, BL40e, BL40f, BL40g,
BL40k, BL40GPF, GD880, GD880f, GD880g, GU280, GU280f, GU282, GU285, GU285f, GU285g, GU290, GU290f, GU290fPO,
GU290V, GU292, GU292P, GU295, GU295f, GU295g, GU295P, GU297, GU297a, C320, C320i  - flash firmware in DZ-format  *CDMA changes:*  - NVM flashing now skips MEID number   *Now we support over 4500 models!*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *We are giving you an opportunity to earn some money before purchase. 
This way you can decide if you really need to buy our software or it s not needed.*

----------

